
Show HN: Avoiding distractions with /etc/hosts - schmidtc
Last week I discovered slither.io, and it nearly ruined me. If you don&#x27;t know what it is, turn around and continue about your day. However, if you&#x27;ve had the unfortunate luck of stumbling upon it, please read on... I&#x27;ve logged countless hours attaining leader board status to display my politically antagonizing username only to be killed by some punk name joey. The glow of dead snakes clouds my vision when I&#x27;m not playing this terribly terribly addicting game. My family looks at me with distain when they see me playing it. My work is suffering, my personal life non existent.<p>Today is the day I killed slither.io<p>According to toggl, it took me 2 hours and 17 minutes to do so (including this post). If you too suffer from an addition to slither.io or any other web based distraction (perhaps even hn?) my solution is available to you for the low low cost of the time it takes you to edit a txt file.<p>Open up &#x2F;etc&#x2F;hosts in your favorite text editor (vim of course) and add the following...<p><pre><code>  104.131.217.198 slither.io
</code></pre>
<i>Windows users (do they still exist?), you are on your own. Beside you probably need a good distraction to avoid bashing your computer with a hammer the next time that pleasant little paperclip tells you what to do.</i><p>Upon future visits to slither.io you will be greeted with a friendly reminder that you are not working. Your life will be saved.
======
shiny
Yep, I keep a bunch of distracting sites in my /etc/hosts file (slither.io
included) and even wrote a script to quickly block them all [1] ... but of
course don't have a script to unblock them :)

[1]:
[https://gist.github.com/shmay/f09c0ce1c9f36064f7dc12b0b2331c...](https://gist.github.com/shmay/f09c0ce1c9f36064f7dc12b0b2331c78)

